# Monument to honour Thunder Bay troops killed in AFG



## The Bread Guy (23 Aug 2013)

Shared under the Fair Dealing provisions of the _Copyright Act_ (the inks in the names bring you to Milnet.ca "Thoughts & Prayers" threads for the individuals)


> The Thunder Bay Military History Society is to unveil a monument Sept. 14 in Waverley Park, honouring the memory of three local soldiers killed in the NATO campaign in Afghanistan.
> 
> Society chairman Ken MacAskill said Thursday that the monument dedication and unveiling will take place at 11 a.m.
> Following the unveiling, the program will move to the Officers’ Mess in the Armoury where memorial toasts will be presented followed by light refreshments.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2013)

Bumped with the latest - a photo following the dedication ceremony.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2014)

It appears another group of folks want to erect another memorial to Thunder Bay's fallen from all wars ....


> A group is looking to honour all of the city's fallen soldiers.
> 
> The military Tribute Committee says while the city does have several war memorials, it doesn't have one that lists all the names of those who have died in battle.
> 
> ...


Attached find the document the group shared with Council this week.

If realized, this would become Thunder Bay's sixth monument I know of, if you count 3 cenotaphs, a smaller gravestone-sized monument dedicated to Afghanistan fallen near one cenotaph, a Mariners' Monument honouring the fallen at sea, and an  RCAF (version 1.0) monument at the airport.


----------

